# PROBLEMS WITH THE BOARD POST UP HERE! > MESSAGE BOARD PROBLEMS >  What happened too???

## Shredz

PT,

I remember some time ago that when we had a PM come in it would prompt us to let us know. I found this a very useful tool. Since now I am noticing that when someone sends me a PM I might not even realize it.

Was it removed for a reason?

----------


## cjp85

Wasnt it that flashing thing on the main page?

----------


## KeyMastur

no, it was a pop up. i still get it.

----------


## Shredz

I will check my profile maybe I have clicked something to stop the pop up...Who know's???  :Don't know:

----------


## PTbyJason

I turned if off because I know you like it.  :Wink/Grin:  actually it still is going and still works. I'm not sure why you are not seeing it. I even have the google popup blocker and I still get it (yes, I know technically it is not a popup ad and should not be blocked).

----------


## Shredz

I just checked an there is an option in the option file that says *Pop up a box when you receive a Private Message?* 

This box was clicked YES! But like I said it still didn't work. So I unclicked it said save update and then went back in and clicked it back on again and then said save update. 

So if Some was nice enough to test it out for good ole Shredz to see if it is working that would be GRAND!!!  :Big Grin: 

And PT you and Ron can both BITE ME!!  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## PTbyJason

everybody PM him, let's flood him! LOL

----------


## Shredz

It worked ****it it worked!!!  :Thumps Up:

----------


## Mallet

> It worked ****it it worked!!!


And I thought you were just ignoring my PM's.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## RON

Bump for MORE random PMs to shredz. Come on now everyone send him at least PM

----------


## Da Bull

> Bump for MORE random PMs to shredz. Come on now everyone send him at least PM


Ron your a devil in a mouse outfit  :Devil Grin:

----------


## Shredz

> Bump for MORE random PMs to shredz. Come on now everyone send him at least PM



No PMs except for you and PT...see know one listens to you guys here. Yeah yeah you think you are all high and mighty but the truth is SHREDZ runs the show here!!!  :LOL:

----------


## RON

Actually I think they were all just afraid you would write back  :Smilie:

----------


## PTbyJason

> Actually I think they were all just afraid you would write back


 Yeah I know. It happened to me  :Frown:  Don't do it anyone, I'm sorry if I made anyone else suffer from my absurd suggestion.  :Wink/Grin:

----------


## Shredz

:LOL:  Fa Q

----------


## RON

> Yeah I know. It happened to me  Don't do it anyone, I'm sorry if I made anyone else suffer from my absurd suggestion.


Did you get the pic in your PM too. Those are some hairy glutes huh?  :Devil Grin:

----------


## PTbyJason

> Did you get the pic in your PM too. Those are some hairy glutes huh?


Those were his glutes!! :spudnikwh

----------


## Shredz

jeeez...someone asks a simple friggen question and the 2 love birds from AR won't stop picking on him. What is wrong Ron PT not giving you as much love as usual? Or are you made PT because Ron doesn't do it like you want him too? Now you have all this built up aggression and are deciding to take it out on me???  :Smilie:

----------


## RON

> jeeez...someone asks a simple friggen question and the 2 love birds from AR won't stop picking on him. What is wrong Ron PT not giving you as much love as usual? Or are you made PT because Ron doesn't do it like you want him too? Now you have all this built up aggression and are deciding to take it out on me???



**** PT the way he is crying here I think we might have a new "FEMALE" member  :Wink:   :LOL:

----------


## Shredz

> **** PT the way he is crying here I think we might have a new "FEMALE" member


Ya real good coming from the guy wearing the dress!!!  :Stick Out Tongue:

----------


## RON

> Ya real good coming from the guy wearing the dress!!!


Jealous. After the month is over I'll let you barrow it.

----------


## Shredz

> Jealous. After the month is over I'll let you barrow it.


There is no way that little dress would fit on a real man's body.

----------


## PTbyJason

> There is no way that little dress would fit on a real man's body.


 I really hope that you aren't implying that YOU are a REAL MAN! Come on bro, drop the front....we all know the truth.  :LOL:

----------


## Shredz

> I really hope that you aren't implying that YOU are a REAL MAN! Come on bro, drop the front....we all know the truth.


Don't get me confused with Ron  :Frown:

----------

